# Lake Ontario - Salmon Masters Derby - VIDEO ADDED!!



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, I finally got my Salmon Masters Derby ticket and I headed out to Lake Ontario for my 1st day actually seriously fishing. The whole day was calm like glass except where there was some ripples. I went with my brother and my father and we caught 5 Chinook Salmon. My brother lost 2, (lost 1 about 24lbs and lost another) I lost 1. Had 1 double header which was crazy. My brother caught the 1st fish which was 17lbs, 3lbs shy of the 20lb derby slot size. We travelled 14 miles through the lake and went through 2 major cities. I have pics and a video of us doing a 14 mile run through the lake that I am going to upload soon. 

The weights went like this

My brother - 17lbs and 15lbs.
Me - 12lbs, 10lbs and 9lbs.

Here are the pics, enjoy!


----------



## jkbirocz (May 7, 2008)

Awesome catches and pictures. I have never caught any kind of salmon, but I would definately like to. I love the bent rod photos :beer:


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Good job man!


----------



## slim357 (May 7, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 7, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Awesome catches and pictures. I have never caught any kind of salmon, but I would definately like to. I love the bent rod photos :beer:



Trust me, its a whole lot of fun. Salmon fishing really isn't that hard. The hardest part is to find them. Gear is expensive though, the downriggers, rods and reels. You can also get them off piers when they are staging and flatlining with spoons and plugs. Also reason why our rods are so bent is because the tighter it is, the better the hook drives in. Its kind of like a pre-hookset because we always give a little hookset when we pick up the rods.



Jim said:


> Good job man!



Thanks alot dude. I am going back sometime this week, there is a thunderstorm warning so I am staying home today.



slim357 said:


> Nice fish



Thanks man. I can't wait till the Salmon reach 25-35lbs in my area come July.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 7, 2008)

Looks like some good eating there


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 7, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Looks like some good eating there



Oh yea, believe me. I am probably going to BBQ it. Just don't know how I am going to do it.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 7, 2008)

Nice catchin! I like the 3rd and 4th pictures with that smooth water.


----------



## little anth (May 7, 2008)

nice job and sweet pics man


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 7, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nice catchin! I like the 3rd and 4th pictures with that smooth water.


Thanks man. The water got a slight chop for about an hour when the rain started spitting abit and then once the sun started peeking through then the water got smooth as glass once again.




little anth said:


> nice job and sweet pics man


Thanks alot. I am thinking about going back there maybe Friday.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 8, 2008)

Here is the video. 

Check it out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HmMLZyASPA


----------

